# lightweight 16" or 18" bike for 5y/o



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

So my daughter turns 5 this week. She's a small 5 at about 40" tall.

We got a hand-me-down 16" Trek pink bike that weighs almost as much as she does.

Are there any aluminum framed small bikes that fit her?

Right now I've got my eyes on the Redline Proline Micro. But I'm not liking the long top tube. But it is 13#. And she doen't know how to use coaster brakes so learning hand brakes with freewheel should be just fine.

She's been ripping on her Like-A-Bike for 2 years now. Time to move her on as the seat is up all the way and her knees are too bent.


----------



## elmoreman (Sep 23, 2009)

traffic002 said:


> So my daughter turns 5 this week. She's a small 5 at about 40" tall.
> 
> We got a hand-me-down 16" Trek pink bike that weighs almost as much as she does.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, lightweight and "kids bike" dont seem to go hand in hand. I think you have to wait until the 20" wheels before you can be more discriminating with weight, at least thats what I found.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

Im having a tough time even with the 20 inch wheel size. Not sure why some company does not make a bike for all the crazy dads with kids that ride. Something in a 20 inch that is sub 18 that is 550 bucks.


----------



## elmoreman (Sep 23, 2009)

A good place to look is in a resort town, if there is one near you. I work in Stowe, VT, and many shops sell off their rental fleet at the end of the year. Sometimes you can get a really good deal on a used bike that has only seen bike path duty on weekends for a season or two.

Having taught two kids to ride (and we are now in the woods on singletrack, ages 7 and 9) I recommend against just hand brakes for her first real bike. It takes training to use those properly, and you can have some significant wrecks during that training--it also takes a lot of hand strength to stop, even with v-brakes. 

Try to find a bike with hand brakes AND a coaster brake. Those worked great for my kids.

Good luck! Its awesome getting to ride the trails with them. Just yesterday people were in awe that my kids were riding some tough singletrack...slowly, but riding it nonetheless.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not really interested in trail riding with my 4y/o...err 5y/o. I have a trail a bike for that.

Just need a bike for her to chase down her older brother.

How do you wreck learning on hand brakes? Because you can't engage them? All the bikes I've seen that come with coaster and hand brakes have useless handbrakes.

I've found the Redline Proline Mini to be a great bike for little kids. Lightweight, I've geared it down for street riding and the brakes actually work great for little hands and their respective strength. Only problem is that it's too big for her. So that's why I'm looking at a micro. Just having a hard time swallowing the $400 pill.


----------



## elmoreman (Sep 23, 2009)

traffic002 said:


> I'm not really interested in trail riding with my 4y/o...err 5y/o. I have a trail a bike for that.
> 
> Just need a bike for her to chase down her older brother.
> 
> ...


My son started last year on a trek 20" 7? speed, and had a really hard time switching to hand braking instead of coaster brakes. He was putting his feet down a la fred flinstone. It just took him a while to develop the instinct to use his hands instead of his feet. There were a few accidents, but nothing too bad. On the flipside, he can backpedal to raise his pedals if there is a rock on the side of the trail he is trying to avoid.

I was just saying that from my experience its better for a kid to have a "transition" braking system, rather than going from coaster-no hands, to no coaster-hands. It gives them time to get used to the system without having to rely on it completely.

Im unfamiliar with those redlines, but it seems like a nice bike, albeit pricy. I got a 29" monocog for 400 new from my LBS this year, so it seems like a lot of dough for a small kids bike. good luck in your hunt. Its suprising that no manufacturer is really meeting this need...


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Specialized Hotrock 16 is aluminum frame, fork, and rims....I got the 20" version for my son and it is significantly lighter than most of the tankers out there.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Hotrock 16 Coaster Girls


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

elmoreman said:


> My son started last year on a trek 20" 7? speed, and had a really hard time switching to hand braking instead of coaster brakes. He was putting his feet down a la fred flinstone. It just took him a while to develop the instinct to use his hands instead of his feet. There were a few accidents, but nothing too bad. On the flipside, he can backpedal to raise his pedals if there is a rock on the side of the trail he is trying to avoid.
> 
> I was just saying that from my experience its better for a kid to have a "transition" braking system, rather than going from coaster-no hands, to no coaster-hands. It gives them time to get used to the system without having to rely on it completely.
> 
> Im unfamiliar with those redlines, but it seems like a nice bike, albeit pricy. I got a 29" monocog for 400 new from my LBS this year, so it seems like a lot of dough for a small kids bike. good luck in your hunt. Its suprising that no manufacturer is really meeting this need...


Yeah, I transitioned my son from the Like A Bike to a coaster 16" with useless handbrake. He only stayed on that bike for a few months until his birthday came around and I got him the Proline Mini (20" bmx race bike). The handbrakes work very well. He did take one spill where he backpedaled for the brakes and didn't have it. But that was the last time. He was 6y/o at the time. He's on a 20" 6sp mountain bike now. He likes the gears and added brake. It's a pig compared to his bmx bike, but the gears let him spin up hills easily rather than pounding up them with the single speed.

My daughter is small for her age. But she's quite skilled on 2 wheels. Her friend next door that is the same age is on a 12" with training wheels...

I did see, however, the next, next door neighbor's kid that is a year younger than my daughter just start tearing it up on a 12" pedal bike after about a month on a glide bike.

Maybe I'll scout CL some more for a 12"...

I still don't like coaster brakes... But I guess we all rode one. And learned to skid the tires off...


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

My daughter and now son rode/ride a Redline Pitboss for a 16"er. They're not cheap new, but we picked it used for a pretty good deal. And putting 3 kids on it ove the years helps spread the cost. It's really light, like 15lbs.

http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/bmx-race/2012-proline-pitboss


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> My daughter and now son rode/ride a Redline Pitboss for a 16"er. They're not cheap new, but we picked it used for a pretty good deal. And putting 3 kids on it ove the years helps spread the cost. It's really light, like 15lbs.
> 
> REDLINE BICYCLES › BMX RACE › 2012 PROLINE PITBOSS


I like the Pitboss. It's got a 1" shorter top tube than the micro. I can replace the taller bar with my son's short bar. The only thing I'd be tempted to do is to pick up a set of 125mm cranks to replace the 140mm.

It's about $90 cheaper than the micro at my local dealer. But they don't have the '12 models in stock and they are all out of '11. The micro '12 is in stock, but I don't like the color...:madman:

Maybe I'll just get her a My Little Pony for her birthday and keep looking through CL.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Specialized Hotrock 16 is aluminum frame, fork, and rims....I got the 20" version for my son and it is significantly lighter than most of the tankers out there.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Hotrock 16 Coaster Girls


That's what my daughter is riding. I added a hand brake so that she can start learning to use it.

I did the same with my son and when he transitioned to a freewheel he had no problem at all.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> My daughter and now son rode/ride a Redline Pitboss for a 16"er. They're not cheap new, but we picked it used for a pretty good deal. And putting 3 kids on it ove the years helps spread the cost. It's really light, like 15lbs.
> 
> REDLINE BICYCLES › BMX RACE › 2012 PROLINE PITBOSS


+1 on the Pitboss. Both my boys have earned their riding stripes on this little gem of a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

traffic002 said:


> I like the Pitboss. It's got a 1" shorter top tube than the micro. I can replace the taller bar with my son's short bar. The only thing I'd be tempted to do is to pick up a set of 125mm cranks to replace the 140mm.
> 
> It's about $90 cheaper than the micro at my local dealer. But they don't have the '12 models in stock and they are all out of '11. The micro '12 is in stock, but I don't like the color...:madman:
> 
> Maybe I'll just get her a My Little Pony for her birthday and keep looking through CL.


I swapped cranks for my little guy and it made a big improvement.


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

So I am speaking as a mom and NOT a bike expert in any way, shape, or form. I cut my teeth on Huffy (sweet thunder 2! I can still feel those mushroom gill handgrips! which may have actually been an add on from the scwinn store when my brother got into BMX - I think it came with little square patterned ones...) - and I managed to ride all over my very hilly neighbohood, no complaints, never had a problem. Never remember thinking "Man, my bike is too heavy!" as it was the only bike I knew. I then moved up to a Huffy Sigma which I still remember fondly as the coolest bike I ever had but which I have to admit had a wicked uncomfortable seat - which I guess encouraged you to stand up, which was of course how all the cool kids rode anyway, so no big deal. I then progressed to a Huffy with gears (Bahama Girl or something), road bike in shape, piece o' crap!!! 

So in my experience, and you can agree or disagree but it is just my experience, the heavy tank kids bikes for early use are just fine. At age 5, my son (going on 8) got an 18" bike from Toys R Us as his first bike and it serrved him very well for up and down the street, in the driveway (our garage is in the back of the property so lots of driveway for riding), or around camp (flat, dirt and gravel roads). Never heard a complaint from him. Again, he knew no different. Now that he is too big for that 18" I was going to get a 20" but decided instead to do a trek 220 - found one on CL which is unfortunately a girls, oops. It is blue and silver so I was not immediately thinking GIRL, I was thinking wow this seems like a really nice bike for way less than I would pay at Target! And it is a nice bike, compared to what I know - and he really likes it - but we are going to sell it and get a boy's one, LOL. 

I have 3yo twins who have glide bikes, and a 5 month old boy, and while we are just getting into this biking as a family thing, I imagine I will continue with the cheaper bikes for early on (placing a little more emphasis on putting it in the garage and not leaving it out to get rained on - my son's 18" bike is still fine except for rust) and then when they are bigger and will really be doing hills and changing gears and all that I will go for a higher quality bike. 

Since you say she will mostly be running down her brother - this is just my opinion and as I say I am not a bike expert AT ALL - until about a week ago I actually thought all adult bikes were divided into mountain, road, or old-person cruiser - I would not be concerned about weight or even buying a high end bike. If someone has given you a nice bike, and it's a little heavy, it will probably be just fine. (We actually have a 12" cheapie bike that ways an astonishing amount for its size, and my son rode that one just fine - it was given to us by someone whose son is older than mine, but smaller - he had outgrown it, and she gave it to us, and it was one of those awkward cases where I felt odd pointing out that her son was freakishly small... )

As for the hand brakes - my girls have mini-gliders that have them and have not figured them out yet. My son's bike had handbrakes and at 5 I think he knew how to use them but still would try to stop with his feet. Kept wearing out his shoes, dragging his toes. And the brakes DID work - and the bike had coaster brakes, as well - you just can't predict what a kid will do based on what kind of brakes they have. I think they can figure it out just fine at that age, but still might not elect to use them. I feel like the cables can be frustrating when the handle bar turns too far one way and your kid has a fit thinking the bike is broken because it won't move any more (twist it the other way!) but otherwise I don't really think they are a negative. 

Anyway to be very brief - don't worry about the weight for casual use! I know I may be in the minority here.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a large 4 year old and a 2 year old both of whom love to ride bikes. The two year old is a modified balance bike and is set for a bit. The four year old (46 inches) rides a Redline mini on trails(15 lbs), and a 16 inch United Recruit in the Park (21.5lbs!). He loves his Recruit, but I feel the weight of the Recruit holds him back, but it fits him pretty well (16 inch top tube, 140 cranks). He has his modified mini for going fast and trails.

For a park specific bike what would people recommend?

1. Spawn banshee (15lbs), with larger handlebars?
-Concerned with short cranks (100mm)
-Relatively low bottom bracket (good for stability, but he is already riding United with 75 head tube angle and high bottom bracket), can hit entering bowls etc (he is just starting to do this)

2. Redline Pitboss (14 lbs) 
-Has higher bottom bracket
-Has 140 mm cranks like all his other bikes
-Has larger chainrings than park specific bikes like cult.
-Add taller handlebars
-MAYBE wider tires (1.75 standard)

3. Cult 16 Juvi (19 lbs)
-Heavier with many steel parts, good for doing crankarm slides etc, but he is nowhere near that yet
-Lousy U brakes like united
-25/9 gearing means better clearance
-Considered Cult 12, but feel just too small



What do folks suggest? 

I am leaning toward a Pitboss with larger/wider bars (maybe from a BMX expert). Any other Dad's with kids who love the park?

Thank You!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cakemonster said:


> I am leaning toward a Pitboss with larger/wider bars (maybe from a BMX expert). Any other Dad's with kids who love the park?
> 
> Thank You!


My sons is 10 now and has been into park/DJ riding since he was about 4. Bike weight means very very little for this type of riding in our experience when compared to BMX racing or XC MTBing. If his current bike fits him well, just keep rocking it.

Also, my son is average to tall and didn't make the move to an 18" until he was almost 9, and still rides one now. If your son gets into it, you'll probably be buying a couple more 16" bikes before you need to move him to a bigger wheel size, as he's going to beat up some parts. At that point, I'd definitely stick with a park specific bike like the his United, etc and not a downsized mtb/trail bike like the Spawn or a more race-ish bike like the Pitboss. The wrong tool for the job is still the wrong tool for the job, no matter if it's a little bit lighter.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> My sons is 10 now and has been into park/DJ riding since he was about 4. Bike weight means very very little for this type of riding in our experience when compared to BMX racing or XC MTBing. If his current bike fits him well, just keep rocking it.
> 
> Also, my son is average to tall and didn't make the move to an 18" until he was almost 9, and still rides one now. If your son gets into it, you'll probably be buying a couple more 16" bikes before you need to move him to a bigger wheel size, as he's going to beat up some parts. At that point, I'd definitely stick with a park specific bike like the his United, etc and not a downsized mtb/trail bike like the Spawn or a more race-ish bike like the Pitboss. The wrong tool for the job is still the wrong tool for the job, no matter if it's a little bit lighter.


I appreciate the input. I still think weight matters. I think the Cults are the lightest BMX with aluminum frame. Maybe I grab one of those and find some aluminum bars for it. I just think for moves that require movement of the bike it still matters.

How "racing" is the Pitboss? Anyone put together anything custom, or pimp out a Cult etc?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cakemonster said:


> I appreciate the input. I still think weight matters. I think the Cults are the lightest BMX with aluminum frame. Maybe I grab one of those and find some aluminum bars for it. I just think for moves that require movement of the bike it still matters.
> 
> How "racing" is the Pitboss? Anyone put together anything custom, or pimp out a Cult etc?


It matters some, but a lot less than it does in other disciplines, at least IME. I think as long as your kid is small and not riding very hard, you're okay w/ aluminum, but if he starts riding hard and going bigger...I dunno, park/jump is one place I would tend to err on the side of strength and durability over light weight.

FWIW, my son's bikes have pretty much always been near the same weight as full size 20" BMX bikes and he has no problem throwing them around.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> It matters some, but a lot less than it does in other disciplines, at least IME. I think as long as your kid is small and not riding very hard, you're okay w/ aluminum, but if he starts riding hard and going bigger...I dunno, park/jump is one place I would tend to err on the side of strength and durability over light weight.
> 
> FWIW, my son's bikes have pretty much always been near the same weight as full size 20" BMX bikes and he has no problem throwing them around.


Fair. I bet at 8-10 doesn't matter as much but at age 4, 20 lbs is half his weight. Cult videos suggest those bikes handle some abuse (juvis are aluminum). Most adult mountain bikes are aluminum now and we don't worry about that much.

In any case, other suggestions for light park bikes or adaptations are appreciated.

There is a video of a kid on a pitboss on youtube doing some pretty solid jumps. The cults are nice, but not sure why the 16 needs to weight 19 lbs if other bikes (pitboss/banshee) are several lbs less.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sure you could shave one of those Cults down a couple pounds without much problem. If it's a bike that's really dedicated for park riding, I'd lean towards something like that. All of the other choices you mention are nice little bikes too, but a bit less purpose-built, which has it's upside as they're a bit more adaptable for general riding around on, but if your kid is fired up for park riding, a bike specifically designed for is the way to go. The small weight penalty is worth it. 

You've definitely got a point in that most of the 16 and 18 park bikes are overbuilt for what young kids will likely do on them, but you don't want to underbuild either. They probably just build for worst case scenario while maintaining a price point. Though most kids might not be really pushing the bikes, there's definitely some out there that are, and there's only so strong and light you can be for a few hundred bucks.

d


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Are kids riding micros and minis on the street? I don't know, with those super skinny tires etc., they just look so fragile for street-beating.

I have a Pitboss and Hotrock for my daughters. I like them both, but they sit a bit differently.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> Are kids riding micros and minis on the street? I don't know, with those super skinny tires etc., they just look so fragile for street-beating.
> 
> I have a Pitboss and Hotrock for my daughters. I like them both, but they sit a bit differently.


Jackson Goldstone looks like he is on a pitboss at age 7 doing backflips...

Think I am gonna get him one of those...No perfect bike at this age, but bang for buck (Lil Shredders clearly the best bikes out there but 2K) I think Pitboss a good bike...

Jackson Goldstone goes to woodward spring camp Video - Pinkbike

Starting at ~ 2:09 he is in the park, prior I think he is on a Lil Shredder MTN bike.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

My 4 year old does. I got two 2005 Redlines for $100 for both. Left one "street" with 38x15 gearing, 1 inch tires, stripped the paint off the other, put 36 x 18, 1 x 3/8 knobby tires, a little higher bar, and it is his "mtn bike". They are made for kids up to ~ 90lbs, so durability an issue long term, but at current 45 lbs, he "jumps" the latter all over and it is OK. It had a lousy BB so I put in a cartridge for $20 on ebay. The nice thing about minis is you get high quality, user serviceable parts that ends up with a 14-15 lb bike for very little money. Will post pics of the converted one. The large wheels roll like a "29er" for him.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave88LX said:


> Are kids riding micros and minis on the street? I don't know, with those super skinny tires etc., they just look so fragile for street-beating.
> 
> I have a Pitboss and Hotrock for my daughters. I like them both, but they sit a bit differently.


We used the mini mainly just for racing or pumptrack riding. Trail riding would beat up the wheels pretty good, though they did okay for a little while when he was just starting out. Things are sketchy as hell in a skatepark IME. Our Pitboss was a bit tougher for general use, but not really solid enough for park/DJ off-the-shelf, particularly the wheels, and didn't lend itself to running a coping-friendly drivetrain, so we found it better to buy a complete park bike than to try to bring the Pitboss up to snuff once my son started progressing. Casing concrete edges and ditching the bike mid-jump on a regular basis really takes a toll, specially on lighter parts.

I really don't see the point in souping kid's bikes (or adult bikes for that matter) up any more than they need to be for their intended purpose or the level at which they're going to be used (ie -disc brakes and custom wheels on a 16" DJ bike for a novice). You're better off spending time and money on ramps and truckloads of dirt; a kid will always get more progression out of a decent quarterpipe and a some DJs in the backyard than they ever will out of a fancy bike. For the 2K price of a Lil Shredder, I personally would buy a decent but not blingy bike and a week at Woodward instead. We're shooting to get there this coming summer.

:thumbsup:


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

I modified two Specialized Hot Rock 16" bikes and I was pretty happy with the results. You can spend a ton of money. I bought both of mine off of craigslist and then bought the following:

Removed the tires
Removed the handlebars and Stem
Removed the chain protector
Removed the cranks
Removed Saddle
Removed Seatpost

Installed the following:
Shwalbe Marathon tires - These were great!
Bottom Bracket Adapter for conversion to English Square taper Bottom Bracket
Sinz Bottom Bracket
Sinz Crank - 115mm 
Sinz Chainring - 34tooth
Sinz Chainring Bolts
Smaller rear cog - I think I went to 16
BMX setback Seatpost
THE Icon Junior Saddle
Specialized 75mm Stem
Generic Flat MTB Handlebar
Sinz Chain

My boys love this bike... My younger one is still riding it but as you can see in the pics he is getting a little big for it. I'm looking to sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I would so buy a week at Woodward if it wasn't the other side of the world! 

I've just bought my almost 4 year old a 12 inch BMX for his birthday in November. Can't wait! I think the gearing will make a huge difference in getting speed up for ramps etc


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodward is only a couple hours from me. Didn't even know it was there when we moved here. Some day, some day.


----------

